# Is this residue normal



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

for a drip coffee? For some dat reason I did not expect it to cling to the sides!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like it ran through very (very) fast....

Was it immersed for a while (like a Clever) so was basically brewed before you let it out

or pour over (like V60).....

if a) Then possibly not a problem - if it tasted good.

if b) Then did you pour "too fast"

Both ways possibly grind a bit finer (and pour slower) to slow the drain through a bit.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I created a small bloom for 30 seconds, added the rest of the water and it took approximately another 3.30 to drip through. The aperture is on the nearly shut position so would it make sense to keep it closed, give a good stir and after say a couple of minutes then open it up a little or is that the wrong way of thinking? It was not unpleasant to drink but my brewed knowledge needs to be improved!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I am no expert either - when I used it in "pseudo clever mode"...

a) Close valve

b) Chuck in coffee

c) Bloom a bit

d) Dump in all the water

e) Bit of a stir and wait

f) Open up and let it pour through.......

I never bothered in V60 mode.... as I have a couple of V60/Melita cones it didn't seem worth it..

With a "normal" V60/Melita pour getting all/most of the coffee up the sides with a deep well is a sign of the water pouring through to fast...

i.e. It just dumps out the bottom without really brewing...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I get similar sedimentation with chemex


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Pour more slowly to keep the bed flat


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Pour more slowly to keep the bed flat


It's a machine.

Grind looks too coarse. Keep up the 30sec bloom with valve shut, give the slurry a little stir, if you can, when the nozzle stops dispensing give just the very surface a single, light stir.

The pit is likely because all the water is dispensed in the very centre, making sure the grounds are well wetted at the start & letting some column of water sit for a bit over the bed will help make it more even. Obviously be careful not to overflow the basket.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will try all suggestions tomorrow. Am following 500 MLS to 33 grams. It can only get better!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

tightened up the grind a little. had the drip dial closed, water on the create a bool for 40 seconds, rest of the water on, a quick stir. immersed for about a total of 4 minutes. Valve opened, 2 minutes to drip through. The crust is now settled in the bottom as opposed to the sides meaning presumably that the coffee is in contact with the water for longer. It was closer to an americano made by diluting a shot so for me, it was very enjoyable. I drink decaf normally but have gought a bag of normal to have as drip in the hope one day i can swap back over


----------

